# $212



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Until 1/6 I believe...

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...le/Double+9mm+4.5+10+1+Black+Polymer+Grip+Bla


----------



## royB (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks for the link, I've been considering a larger frame 9 and for ~ 200 I may have to get one


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

That's after rebate. I don't know a durn thing about them, but the price was enough to turn my head. Reviews tend to be a little mixed, but positive for the most part.

But for that kind of money...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Remington has been trying to break into the handgun market , they have an uphill climb and have had some product issues.

A rebate to make them very attractive , may gain them some traction if enough people buy them and review them well


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the other thing is unless you are near a buds location expect the real world price for many guns to be close to 50 dollars more.

even if you order it from buds you have to pay your local dealer for a background check , in many states they get you extra for a handgun background check


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Depends on your transfer guy, mine gets me for a whopping $15.00 (MIL discount), average for my area is $20. Right on the Buds site it has a list for FFLs by your zip code, you can probably find a Bud's preferred dealer nearby and it will list what he's charging to do a transfer with reviews.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/ffl.php

I've bought 7 or 8 guns from Buds and haven't had an issue yet. Even got to use their low price guarantee once. 

Chuck


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

My guy also does it for $20.

As said, Bud's has a list of dealers. If there are several in your area. I guess one could call around and ask what they charged...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dealers in my area range from 20 to 35 depending on how they value themselves one store that is out of business set theirs at 75 because they really didn't like running them i guess but Wisconsin also has a pistol background check and that costs 10 dollars the state police started running pistol purchase background checks in 1975 the fed didn't get the current system in place till 1993 so once you have a 10 dollar tax on something good luck getting rid of it all handguns require the 4473 and the state form that is nearly identical.

that said I have yet to order one and not have buds realize the price was off and cancel the orders. 
I like to support my local shops so most of the time I see f they can get it in first and generally the price is not much more than buds plus the transfer cost so I just have them get it for me to keep them a few minutes away.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I will never purchase another striker fired handgun again. No hammer, No double action = no sale.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm saving my money to purchase a WW2 1911 to sold by the CMP. I hope I'm one of the 10,000 selected in their lottery. It's getting close.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Remington has a dismal track record when it comes to handguns.
I'd not spend any money on one.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Murby said:


> I will never purchase another striker fired handgun again. No hammer, No double action = no sale.


Ruling out a lot of good guns with that style of thinking. What's the idea behind that?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Tnff319 said:


> Ruling out a lot of good guns with that style of thinking. What's the idea behind that?


I don't like a gun being "cocked" all the time, and that's basically how striker fired handguns are.

My Beretta 92 is a double/single action. The first trigger pull is a big one, after that, you just bump it with a couple pounds of pressure.

Maybe its just a personal thing, time will tell as more statistics come out of accidental discharges. Maybe what I feel is just my own personal thing and that extra level of safety is an illusion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

see that is where you are absolutely wrong a striker is NOT cocked , not on a glock or a smith or a ruger any way, it is sitting completely idle with a block in place should it be dropped.

when you pull back the trigger you are pulling back the striker , just before the trigger reaches the break point the plunger that blocks the striker is lifted out of the way and then the striker mechanism lets go of the striker allowing it to go forward to set of the round.


I am most unlikely to ever buy a DA/SA semi auto ever again , I just sold my last one this fall to buy another striker fired handgun.

what gets people is that they have very pour handling skills and they get their finger on the trigger durring the draw or have it still on it when they re-holster

there are several striker fired guns with manual safeties or grip safeties also like the S&W m&P , Ruger SR series with manual safeties optional and the Springfield XD series with the grip safety

In league I watch a lot fo newer guys come in with DA/SA like the p226 and F92 , they might as well just fire the first round in to the backstop as fast as they can then aim for as often as they get good hits at 25 feet on a steel popper.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Right. I own several Glocks so I am bias. Do your own research on striker fired and how most are drop safe.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my wife has a Ruger 380 was going to get 9MM but everyone in the office has 380 so there will be plenty rounds in a fire fight.

big rockpile


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

HK VP9 and Walther PPQ are both SA striker fired pistols that are fully "cocked", the trigger releases the sear, which in turn releases the striker.

S&W and Glock (FN too) are considered to be DA striker fired pistols as the trigger performs 2 functions, it "completely" cocks (although minimal movement) and releases the striker. On my M&Ps it is truly minimal, but the sear does move the striker back slightly before release. I was told that it was a selling point for LE Departments that wanted DA. 

The vast majority have a striker block similar to a firing pin block and also have either a "dingus" or hinged trigger for added safety in case of dropping to prevent the inertia of the trigger from releasing the striker AKA the SIG 320. In addition, the ones I carry has a longish take-up similar to a two stage trigger before the break.

Ther is some concern when re-holstering as it's possible to catch a shirt tail ect. IF your not careful. As one instructor put it, "there's no award for re-holstering quickly" so look it into the holster to be sure. Unlike LEOs watching a suspect, if you're worried about there still being a danger, why would you be re-holstering? 

I agree with GPC in that a DA/SA takes some additional training and practice that a lot of shooters aren't willing to put in. Watch guys at the range, they chamber a round and commence firing, seldom do I ever see anybody with a DA/SA practicing the 1st DA shot, then transition to SA. I went through the same thing when I went through my "Sig Phase". Got pretty decent with them, but that was after doing a boat load of controlled pairs from a holster till I got used to it. When I've SO's for newer shooters in matches with DA/SA, it's either watch their 1st shot go low left, their 2nd shot go somewhere else, or I could time them with an hour glass as they concentrated on the pull. I've had several surpised when they were told to de-cock before holstering. 

It of course can be cured with practice, but the question remains is it worth it?? In my case it wasn't, I much prefer a consistent trigger, 1st shot to last. All but 2 of my SIGs are gone, my DA/SA HKs have been converted to LEMs, everything else I own is SA with safeties (1911s) or striker fired pistols. I've kept the 2 SIGs just so I can remind myself of how much I dislike DA/SA should I forget.

My all time favorite defensive trigger is the HK LEM which is a pre-cocked DA only trigger with a 4-6.5 lb pull depending on how it's been set up. Nice long light take-up, then a clean break. 

Chuck


----------

